# camper fire?



## Bob2010 (Aug 27, 2015)

Friend of mines parents were heading up to North ga with the camper. Someone flagged them on the hwy. They looked back and the camper was in flames. Back of the camper seemed to be the worse. Total loss! What would make a camper catch fire in tow?


----------



## 3ringer (Aug 27, 2015)

It could be several things. Over heated bearings or brakes, electrical, propane leak or maybe somebody tossed out a cigarette.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Chum (Aug 28, 2015)

We had one of those roof lights in our pop-up camper short out on the road once.  When we arrived and started setting everything up the plastic casing had completely melted and burned a few holes in the blanket that was under it.  We took it in to get rewired and repaired, but it could have been WAY worse had out trip been any longer.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 28, 2015)

Light left on in the ceiling and put the slide in.   Now light is close to slide out roof? 

My guess would be light.   Be it due to a slide out or not


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 28, 2015)

If it was a pull behind, probably bearings.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 29, 2015)

I'd guess bearings as well.


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 29, 2015)

Could be a battery shorted out , but I'd also think bearing.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 29, 2015)

I have seen big trucks smoking up a storm from the trailer brakes before.


----------



## Bob2010 (Aug 29, 2015)

It was a total loss. Never thought about bearings.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 29, 2015)

Dr. Strangelove said:


>



a few minutes of my life I can't get back, thanks.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Aug 29, 2015)

I had some friends whose camper caught fire from the water heater being left on.


----------



## riprap (Aug 29, 2015)

Bob Shaw said:


> I had some friends whose camper caught fire from the water heater being left on.


I saw this thread earlier and figured bearings. I just thought about water heater and saw you posted this.


----------



## Bob2010 (Aug 30, 2015)

Camper I bought had a plastic cap on the hot water pressure release valve.  I forgot to remove it and it somehow caught fire. I got it out quick once I saw smoke and a black streak on the siding.  I think it fell down to the pilot area.


----------



## garveywallbanger (Nov 16, 2015)

coulda been a tire fire...happens to Drive by truckers more than you would think.


----------

